
How to Interview a Programmer - rtm
http://www.artima.com/wbc/interprog.html
======
jgamman
i think the hirers forgot that they are also being interviewed. not one of
them seemed to feel that they needed to do anything other than allow the
anointed one through the front door. that being said, it seems as though each
person selects people based on a wide range of criteria - i think the
portfolio idea is probably the best, especially if other good programmers say
they're good. Q is doing open source work the equivalent of building a
portfolio with the benefit of allowing other programmers to rate your stuff?

